

Show HN: Explore, Discuss and Buy Independent Music like never before - gshahlot
http://musicfellas.com

======
gshahlot
Hello HN, we are Musicfellas, an independent music discovery platform. In one
line, we are spotify + iTunes for independent music. You can not only discover
new music everyday but also support the artists you like by buying their
music. Very soon, we have an iPhone app and some premium features coming out.
Looking forward to your feedback.

PS: Music startups are hard. We are looking for
mentors/advisors/investors/music-enthusiasts who can guide us through. Please
feel free to email us. Cheers!

~~~
lux
As someone who tried to launch a music service as well, I know how hard they
are. Good luck, this looks really nice! Indie music discovery is still an area
ripe for improvement IMO :)

~~~
MayankJ
Thanks! :) Glad you enjoyed it.

------
ooobo
Glad to see more entrants not backed/beholden to major labels, congrats. Very
clean and well designed site, pleasant to use.

Bandcamp currently has most of the indie diy music distribution market, do you
consider them your competitor? What would you consider your advantages over
them - to artists? Bandcamp take a much smaller cut (15% on digital, 10% on
merch [edit: forgot PayPal fees 4-6%]), offer free downloads, and are agnostic
in the sense they are just a platform: customisable pages etc.

Good luck too!

~~~
gshahlot
Glad you like it. Bandcamp is certainly a competitor at this point however
we'll have to see how we evolve, more as a buying platform or discovery
platform.

As to the advantages over Bandcamp, they are just a store, we help provide
exposure as well, allowing artists to be discovered via various channels.

~~~
hamburglar
Can you elaborate on these various channels? It's easy to say you provide
exposure, but once you have 500k bands, how do you offer any individual band
valuable exposure?

------
Globz
Very nice and clean website. I will make sure to spread the word. What about
an API? will it possible to send cross domain request and parse results in
JSON?

~~~
gshahlot
Thanks! Cross domain json calls would certainly work but our APIs are not
public ready yet and not all would work as expected.

------
lux
Can an artist login be used the same as a regular one, for liking songs and
such?

~~~
lux
Reason I ask is I'm in pending mode as an artist and I went to <3 a song but
couldn't without registering over again. I'd rather wait and use a single
account.

~~~
MayankJ
Hey! Sorry but you can't use the same account as an artist as well as a user,
yet. We'll be introducing that pretty soon.

------
Creedsama
Pretty neat, this. Love the design. Will be sure to spread the word.

